# Is there a way to tell if my dog has.....



## molotovman (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there a way to tell if my dog has part wolf in him?
Previous owner said he was Czechoslovakian/GSD mix can i somehow (besides blood work) tell if he is part wolf? 
Seems that everyone compliments his huge paws. lol

last time i took him to the vet at 6 months he weighed in at 65Lbs 



















And when he was a baby


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

You really can't go by looks, I think you do have a mix but I couldn't venture a guess of mixed-what. If you are curious, do a DNA test. Although I've heard the home versions are not nearly as accurate as the testing the law uses when hunting down a murderer maybe wolf genes would be picked up a little more than dog genes, I dunno.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

WDJ did an article on the DNA tests. Their conclusion was that they were a waste of money because they were not accurate.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think he might have some Malamute or something in him, but I'd say no on the wolf. His markings are very unwolfy and his physical coformation is very doggy as well. He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i would say he is a mix but looks more like a husky or malamute,not a wolf mix of any kind ... he is still a big dog and very nice looking ....


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I see that he has a sweet little mustache...perhaps he's related to Tom Selleck?? They are both very handsome!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

<span style="color: #333399">


JenniferD said:


> I see that he has a sweet little mustache...perhaps he's related to Tom Selleck?? They are both very handsome</span>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He doesn't look too much like a Vikac.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czechoslovakian_Wolfdog

I didn't know the czech wolfdog was FSS with AKC.

Your dog is cool looking!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereWDJ did an article on the DNA tests. Their conclusion was that they were a waste of money because they were not accurate.


What? They can get it right for humans but not dogs?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Typically DNA tests on people are looking at completely different things. DNA tests work well at positively identifying individuals. They also work well to do a genetic profile of people that allows for comparisons among families etc. The problem with the dog DNA tests is that they're trying to use them to identify breed but there aren't clear cut markers for each breed - many breeds are genetically very similar so they may guess that such and such alleles represent one breed when in fact they were inherited somewhere else. And I don't know how many markers they even look at but they present it as if it were going to generate a perfect percentage list of "ingredients" but that's not really possible.

For what it's worth, genetic tests on people used for the same sort of thing - to identify ethnic and regional ancestors don't work all that well either. If you happen to have a really rare allele that's tied to one small region or group, it can tell you something interesting, but there are so many very common alleles that are found across wide geographical areas and/or in many different ethnic groups. There's no way to know if yours came from any particular region or group.


----------

